# Focus - manuell oder elektronisch?



## ralfoview (3. November 2003)

Hi,

nun ist ja schon einige Zeit mit der Autofocus - Fotografie ins Land gegangen - wie ist denn sozusagen eine Zwischenbilanz Eurer Erfahrungen?

Ich merke bei mir in letzter Zeit stärker, daß, wenns beruflich oder anders drauf ankommt, ich doch immer wieder auf manuell umschalte. Ich bin dann einfach schneller, sicherer, instinktiver und muß vorallem den Gedankengand "sitzt der Af an der richtigen Stelle, ist die Schärfe auf den Augen und nicht irgendwo auf der Nase" - nicht mehr habe.

Ist natürlich von der Situation und dem Moriv abhängig. Aber ich beobachte den Vorgang/die Tendenz schon....

LG + 

ralfoview


----------



## DLDS (3. November 2003)

du sagst, du schaltest oft zwischen AF und MF um.
In welche Situatioen ?

Und ganz wichtig, mit welcher Kamera und Objektiv.

Ich will AF nicht mehr missen, besonders der rasante AF-S (Ultraschall) in Verbindung mit einen schnellen AF System, wie z.b. in der F5 oder F100.

Nur noch sehr selten schalte ich auf MF, wenn dann im Makro bereich, an den Stellen wo die AF Messfelder nich helfen oder ich einfach zu faul bin den AF Speicher zu benutzen.


----------



## Vitalis (3. November 2003)

Also ich hab praktisch gar keine Erfahrungen mit Autofokus an analogen Kameras. Ich kann nur sagen, daß ich mit meiner AE-1 sehr gern manuell fokussiere.

Allerdings ist das z.B. mit einem 100er-Objektiv bei offener Blende ganz schön schwer, wenn man die Augen eines Kindes scharf haben will und nicht die Ohren oder so...    Ob das ein AF besser machen kann, weiß ich halt nicht.


----------



## DLDS (5. November 2003)

ja kann es


----------



## ralfoview (5. November 2003)

Hi,

mir ist es am sonntag bei einem konzert stärker aufgefallen: die lichtverhälnisse waren sh*t, der af zoomte häufig hinund her. also auf manuell umgeschaltet und alles war prima - ging auch superschnell und ich mußte nicht immer die schärfe des af checken.

bei portraits und macro gehe ich immer auf manuell.

die kamera Nikon f90x, afd60mm marco, afd 80-200, f2,8

die f90x hat auch sone schärfevorrausberechnung - klappt sehr gut, allerdings bei schlechtem licht hängt sie.

ich habe früher bei sowas immer den sb28-blitz dabeigehabt und den flash abgeklebt, der blitz hat nen IR-Sensor und kann auch die distanzmessung für den AF übernehmen


lg ralfoview


----------



## DLDS (5. November 2003)

beim AF der F90X merkt man ihr alter  -leider-  trotzdem eine klasse Kamera.

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

Ja genau. Die F90 ist halt rein technisch gesehen eine überholte Kamera. Weder Autofokus noch Belichtungsmessung kann mit aktuellen Modellen gleicher Klasse mithalten.

Ich habe ein Fotobuch von einem National Geographic Fotograf, mit einem Statement, welches denke ich die Möglichkeiten der modernen AF System aufzeigt (nur sinngemäß): "[...]ich stand in der Savanne und ein Gepard rannte mit über 70km/h direkt auf mich zu. Der Autofokus der Nikon F5 schaffte es bei 8 Bildern pro Sekunde jedes Bild knackscharf zu halten [...]"

Die Autofokussysteme der F5 von Nikon bzw Canon EOS 1v und ihren Digitalpendants sind irrwitzig schnell und im Normalfall auch absolut scharf.

Meine Meinung zu dem Ganzen ist, dass Autofokus nur Spaß macht, wenn es ein richtig Guter ist und das Scharfstellen nicht in endlosen Pumporgien untergeht.
Wenn man kein Autofokussystem dieser modernen Generation hat, macht manuelles Fokusieren viel mehr Spaß und ist im zeitkritischen Fall auch sicherer (weil sich kein Autofokus plötzlich überlegt doch noch woanders hinzufokusieren)...


----------



## ralfoview (5. November 2003)

wie ist denn die erfahrung mit dem "eye-controlled" AFbei den canon systemen?

gibts da meinungen bei schlechten lichtverhältnissen zu? macht das auch generell nicht zu nervös?

greetinx

r


----------



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

Was ich bisher erfahren habe ist durchweg negativ. Frag mich nicht, ich habe das nie ausprobiert, kann mir das aber auch nicht so recht vorstellen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das mehr eine technische Spielerei.


----------



## DLDS (5. November 2003)

habs an einer EOS 3 getestet, funktioniert nach ordentlicher kalibrierung recht gut. Aber nix für mich....


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Die Leute von Canon scheinen ja auch nicht übermäßig überzeugt davon zu sein, sonst hätten sie es wohl in die EOS1 eingebaut.


----------

